# Fellow houndsmen/ anyone willing to help



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

Alright guys, I’ve been around hounds and very good houndsmen my whole life, but just started running my own dogs 2.5 years ago and really dedicating everything to them this year. I’ve got some really good dogs, and really good houndsmen helping me along the way, but I’ve been completely getting stumped trying to catch cats. I’ve been laid off for winter so I’ve only taken 6-7 days off total since December and have yet to catch anything. I’ve cut tracks here and there, but always too old. I’ve hiked and drove hundreds of miles (I have a log of every time I’ve been out if you don’t believe me.) I guess I’m just asking if anyone has literally any advice as to where I might be able try atleast. I’ve hunted Vernon, Manti, Wasatch, oak creek and the Pahvant and just can not get it done yet. I know they’ve been hit hard this year, but there has to still be a couple left. I don’t wanna kill anything- I could care less if I never watch a cat die. I just love running hounds and wanna get something up a tree! Thanks guys!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Weather conditions this past season haven't been ideal for catching cats, but odds are you have passed over dozens of catchable tracks. I don't know if you're just hunting out of your truck or on an ATV or snowmobile, but I know I am better at spotting cat tracks on a sled or wheeler primarily because of the increased visibility. Finding and identifying tracks on the fly is a skill set that can take time to develop, it often takes walking out thousands of moose, elk, coyote, dog, and other tracks before can tell more or less at a glance what you're looking at. I'm guessing it's your methodology at finding tracks rather than the areas you're hunting as to why you've had that many unsuccessful trips.


----------

